# Best name for an oscar



## Otismiles17 (Jan 23, 2008)

*The best name is...*​
Oscar1327.08%Mitch48.33%Elmer48.33%Orlando36.25%Other2450.00%


----------



## Otismiles17 (Jan 23, 2008)

Oscar o Oscar the oscar?


----------



## shef (Oct 3, 2004)

Mines name is Scarface.


----------



## ziyaadb (Apr 16, 2007)

I would say name him FatSo


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

Mr. Grumpy Pants...


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2008)

TheFishGuy said:


> Mr. Grumpy Pants...


LOL nice name

my oscars names are oscar and bubba :]


----------



## spongebrode (Apr 19, 2005)

Ozzie is my vote


----------



## imusuallyuseless (Dec 28, 2005)

The names of my former oscars were Buddy, Vinny, Jet, Samson & Delilah. Never really liked Oscar...just my two cents :wink:


----------



## ukneil (Apr 24, 2006)

i have a red oscar called boris and an albino tiger called casper. best name i've heard for a fish? stanley the knife fish.!!! thought that was brilliant


----------



## Otismiles17 (Jan 23, 2008)

My sister has a bichir named Bizzit!(BI-ZIT) My sevs are named Kyle and Kyra. I would name an Oscar Moe


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

We also have Heckle and Jeckle, Ohfeelya, Fang, Beast, Birtha, Oscar, Marco, Buddy (after the elf) and a few more we can't think of... :lol:


----------



## Al'Thor (Mar 11, 2006)

How about Chuckles?


----------



## DarkMatter (Dec 19, 2007)

Personally, I think naming an Oscar 'Oscar' is the most uncreative and obnoxious name possible. The same goes for naming your JD 'Jack'

Seriously, come up with something a bit more interesting, like 'Humphrey' or perhaps 'Eugene'


----------



## prowler09 (Nov 29, 2007)

mine ended up named Cujo, im not sure how it got started, but it stuck lol


----------



## hypomelanisticbull (Jan 11, 2008)

sorry if it seems racist but my albino's name is ****** and my tiger is named ******. lol i have a pair of managuensis and their names are bonnie and clyde.


----------



## cgcomeaux (Jul 16, 2007)

My two oscars are named Tom and Jerry, The tiger(Tom) is always chasing the Albino(Jerry). 
My 5 year old loves the names. :thumb:


----------



## tunerX (Oct 25, 2006)

Oaf


----------



## Otismiles17 (Jan 23, 2008)

I would name one Franky


----------



## hekeim (Dec 6, 2006)

Someone mentioned Humphrey. I love it! My old oscar was named "Bull"


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

TheFishGuy said:


> We also have Heckle and Jeckle, Ohfeelya, Fang, Beast, Birtha, Oscar, Marco, Buddy (after the elf) and a few more we can't think of... :lol:


 :lol: , i like the name birtha :lol:


----------



## the General (Aug 26, 2007)

my oscars are Geordi and Henry. Since they get along at least one has to be female so I'm sure I'll have to rename later


----------



## ziyaadb (Apr 16, 2007)

hypomelanisticbull said:


> sorry if it seems racist but my albino's name is ****** and my tiger is named ******. lol i have a pair of managuensis and their names are bonnie and clyde.


BWAHAHAHAH man thats funny


----------



## HONDO (May 4, 2008)

i had a roomate who had a jack dempsey named clubber lang. i always liked that (if you are a fan of rocky movies)


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

Oh yeah, bring the thread back!

Oscar de lahoya was suggested to me at one point in time... But I do know someone with a Bubba-Jack :lol:


----------



## neilh (Apr 25, 2008)

I call my 3 inch Red O, Jaws. Loves to break the surface and get as many pellets off of my finger as possible


----------



## sunnygrl_ks (Nov 8, 2007)

mine are Whimpy "I would gladly sell you tuesday, for a hamburger today", and Doc. " the man of bronze"


----------



## css virginia (Jan 29, 2007)

..."Oscar" Mayer.....as in..Oscar Mayer hot dogs.... :lol:.... :roll:


----------



## Alleycat (Dec 2, 2006)

Never been an oscar fan, sorry. But the one I had for 6 years was named Sid.


----------



## remarkosmoc (Oct 19, 2005)

I had one Mr. Piglet (RIP)


----------



## doncherry0 (Nov 9, 2004)

Mine is named Chunk


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

Like Chunk from the Goonies?


----------



## moneygetter1 (Jan 8, 2006)

8) Mine is named 'Chico'. (long ago comedy TV series Chico & the Man. Yes I'm old & the Man!!) :lol: :lol: :lol: "T"


----------



## Izzydawg (Jan 4, 2008)

I have a tiger oscar that has a busted jaw, I named him Selvester....and a lutiano red that is his partner, her name is Frau. I named her that cause she is the boss of the tank, and she does it in a way like Frau Forbissina off Austin Powers :lol:


----------



## Izzydawg (Jan 4, 2008)

I also have a red oscar that my kids named Gimpy cause when we brought him home, he was pretty messed up.
Giving him that name must have ticked him off cause he ate the eyeball out of my freshwater barracuda not long after that....so I seperated them and named the barracuda Blinkin  :lol:


----------



## chrispyweld (Dec 20, 2005)

I know I know this is an older thread but...

My first oscar was named Kingsford, when I got him he looked like a piece of charcoal all dark with red around the edges. My new albino has been named Sushi by my 5 year old who was very proud of such a clever name. :lol:


----------



## Mr_Yellow_Shoes (May 28, 2008)

My oscar is named Spot lol


----------



## doncherry0 (Nov 9, 2004)

TheFishGuy said:


> Like Chunk from the Goonies?


Yup. Im hoping he lears the truffle shuffle.


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## st.jimme26 (Aug 18, 2007)

i would name mine choncho if i had one


----------



## Logan Brace (Oct 14, 2007)

Gump, it's the sound you hear at the top of the water when they eat. :lol:

This is interesting!

opcorn: opcorn: opcorn: opcorn: 
opcorn: opcorn: :zz: opcorn:


----------



## Splash55 (Jan 24, 2008)

My oscars names are Smith and Wesson! My demasoni pairs names are Bonnie and Clyde.


----------



## Poi (Nov 5, 2008)

Sid & Nancy


----------



## PRSKILLER (May 26, 2008)

My 10" O is Koa. My baby O is unnamed for now.


----------



## Hoosier Tank (May 8, 2007)

Haven't kept em myself but if I had one it would have to be "Madison", I know you older members will remember the Odd Couples filthy half Oscar Madison :wink: (I did have a Betta "Max")


----------



## exasperatus2002 (Jul 5, 2003)

I like mitch but I'd name it fish. I want to name my cat, cat but the wife wont let me, then again the way its always underfoot on the stairwell I'd like to name it something else but with a toddler in the house[/list], I dont think itd be appropriate.


----------



## FrozenMonkey (Oct 6, 2008)

My Tiger O's name is Sparta.


----------



## abyss (Oct 15, 2008)

I have an oscar I saved from a nasty owner, he has a bent face we named him"Stroke Victim" or Stroke for short. :lol:


----------

